# Bad Update? R15's Down!



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

I got home today to find both r15's are out. Stuck on receiving satellite info 0%. I am hearing something about a bad software update with no fix yet. Can anyone confirm?
I did switch boxes and am getting strong signals on the 101.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Give this a try; When you are stuck at the "Receiving satellite info" screen press Exit on the remote. 

Then go to Menu -> Parental Fav, Setup -> System Setup -> Satellite and then repeat satellite setup.

When you do this, do not change the actual dish settings, just select continue and let it run. 

It may help.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yup! It came up, but with 771 code. It defaulted to dual input, and I only use one. Changed the setting, and it is rebooting now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Software is 0x136b. I got it around 2 am today... Don't think it should default to dual input.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

It defaults to dual-input because the standard setup is to have two lines run to the DVR.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, I just don't think that any update that is pushed out without us knowing about it should stop my equipment from working. Not sure why they want to update an old receiver anyway. Just leave it alone!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

saxon2000 said:


> Yeah, I just don't think that any update that is pushed out without us knowing about it should stop my equipment from working. Not sure why they want to update an old receiver anyway. Just leave it alone!


You have a non supported setup so changes aren't made with you in mind. It's made for the overwhelming majority who have it setup the way it was designed. So when things are done you will have to take an extra step afterwards.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

There is also an issue with the R15-300 that may be unrelated to the OP's issue. SW Download or Acquiring Guide Data stuck at 0%. For the stuck SW download, let the R15 work itself out. It will time out of the DL and reboot normally. For the 0% Guide Data, press menu, then rerun sat setup.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Non supported? Then I shouldn't have to pay as much as supported users, methinks....


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Meh, just call in to have the 2nd line ran. 

Or run it yourself, it's what I did back when I was on a Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch and added another R15.

From your setup info I'm betting you have the same 6x8 multiswitch I used to have. Just remember, direct line to the multiswitch, and no splitters.


----------

